# Question to Hobie Kayak Owners



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

I have been looking at the Hobie Kayaks and love the Mirage Drive system for speed, fighting current, and the hands free aspect. However, I have had some concerns about the storage capacity on the Hobies. For example, where do your store your rods and gear when you surf launch? Do you strap them down? Have you lost any gear? I have been looking at the Revo and Adventure but also the Oasis because of the weight capacity. It just doesn't look like you can get a rod and gear inside the hatch. Also where do your store the mirage drive when you surf launch?

Thanks.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*surf launch.*

When the surf is high, I walk my Outback out to waist height and flop in. All stuff is safe. Hobie rod holders and leashes for stuff, if you like. Don't store them below, anyhow. I hook Mirage to paddle leash and then plop it in as I walk the kayak out. 

It's not the launch but the landing that can be difficult. Leashes and walk it in. Flag someone on the beach to pull bow up on beach as you guide it from stern. Works for me. Never lost anything are flipped my Hobie Outback, even with whitecaps on blue waters. 

Suggest you find the channels where the waves are not breaking as you go out and land. 

And somedays -- like the last few weeks -- it's just too rough to go into Gulf unless you feel comfortable. Fish the Piers, Sound, or Bay, on the leeward sides and protected areas. Plenty of fish inshore.

Good luck,

Gaffy PS: I'm an Outback guy. I wanted more room than the Revo, but different people have different preferences. Test drive them.:thumbsup:


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with gaffy, there is a learning curve to fishing offshore in the outback. Its a trial and error thing. Practice with the thing unloaded. Make sure everything is tied down and you will have no problem if it flips. I did however break a rod on my 1st attempt. Guess thats the price I pay for loading out to learn. 

I check the surf info and if its over 3ft I fish the bay. No reason to take a risk to fish. Like gaffy said there are alot of fish in the bay.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Hobie or not, once you get to the beach and have your kayak loaded and ready stand there and read the surf for 10-15minutes. Watch the sets of waves and look for areas where they break smaller or right on the beach. I've seen many people just go for it recently and not take to look it over. Ideally, after you determine the sets you want to launch just as the last wave in the large set is approaching the bar. Don't wait till it's already breaking as it's gonna take you 30secs to drag the yak off the beach to the 1st bar and by then the next set will be rolling in.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

thanks. I was wondering if strapping things down would do the trick. I really like the hobies just wondering some of the more practical aspects of securing gear / storage. I am planning on trying a couple out before I purchase.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

All great info... the biggest thing is to lash EVERYTHING down. So if (and at some point you will) flip in the surf it's really no big deal, just flip it back over and head in. 
I have noticed that the outback does better coming in then the revo, I never really had issues with the outback, but it seems even the smallest surf wants to pick up the stern of my revo and turn me sideways...
A lot of people use the mirage drive going out but use a paddle coming in. When you are coming in if you start to turn, if you have your paddle out a lot of of times you can dig yourself out of it. Dont let it freak you out, just practice in knee/thigh surf when you get your new yak without anythng in it, practice rolling it so you will know what to expect, also get in chest deep water and jump in a few times. All good practice...


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I certainly agree with everything Linda says. "Linda, you looked Maaaarvelous on Good Morning America!" 

If you are landing, make sure you pull the rudder and Mirage up. If you are launching, don't drop the Mirage or rudder until you are in deep enough water (especially with Turbo fins and the big sail rudder -- hook the Mirage to the paddle leash when its in the yak). 

Use that paddle -- great point, Linda.

Definitely, practice with no cargo to lose. 

Gaffy


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

thanks


----------

